# Smoker doesn’t have vents



## Harwood20 (May 22, 2020)

Hey everyone, 

I’m new here and just bought a used vertical charcoal smoker. I spent very little money on it and it’s by no means a top of the line smoker! It’s not exactly a super tight seal but what really worries me is there are no vents to control how much air gets in. My friend has a WSM and his has a vent at the top and the bottom but all mine has is a door to reach the water bath and the charcoal. Does anyone have any tips about how I can try and regulate heat? (Like should I keep the door slightly opened or fully closed?) Thanks guys, hoping this isn’t a simple answer and I’m not wasting your time! I’ve attached a photo as well!


----------



## WV_Crusader (May 22, 2020)

You actually only control the exhaust one these style. The intake is on the bottom around the coal pan.


----------



## mike243 (May 22, 2020)

set and forget, keep water in the pan, it will make great food don't worry about the temps. used 1 for years never no problem, on long cooks you may have to add charcoal


----------



## Harwood20 (May 22, 2020)

Thank you guys! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Harwood20 (May 23, 2020)

Harwood20 said:


> Thank you guys! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Harwood20 (May 23, 2020)

mike243 said:


> set and forget, keep water in the pan, it will make great food don't worry about the temps. used 1 for years never no problem, on long cooks you may have to add charcoal


If it does get too hot what should I do? Pull charcoal out or do you have another suggestion? Sorry I just don’t want to ruin a perfectly good piece of meat Mike243.


----------

